# Kahr PM9 or Sig 290



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

Been thinking about a small CCW in 9mm. I see Sig has the new 290 out. Would the Kahr PM9 or the new Sig 290 be a better choice? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

The new (economy version of the PM9) Kahr CM9 has just been released and will start showing up at dealers soon... It'll sell like hotcakes. If you can find one (or order one...) that's what I suggest... You'll save ballpark @$150-200 (I own two CW-series Kahrs (9 & .45) and like them a lot... highly reliable.)


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Sig p290*



heritage1909 said:


> Been thinking about a small CCW in 9mm. I see Sig has the new 290 out. Would the Kahr PM9 or the new Sig 290 be a better choice? Any info would be appreciated.


Below is a link my post on my new P290. I also had a earlier long post on buying it at Cabela's.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26648-first-rounds-through-my-new-sig-p290-very-very-long.html

The "normal" P290's come in several cosmetic versions - $530 or $550 MSRP. See the SIG site.
I bought the P290 Special Edition. It has tritium night sights. $670 MSRP at Cabela's. 
Removeable aluminum grip panels with "special logo". Only 2000 made. Also comes with black plastic panels.

I can't recommend the SE deal unless you REALLY want it. And want it now.
Not even close to a good "value/price point". I've been known to ignore that in the past also.:mrgreen:
I also considered the $400 Ruger LC9 and the Kahr PM9. Came home with the one I LIKED the best.

As far as the gun itself, it's my first SIG. And I really like it. NO problems so far.
It is top-heavy at 20 oz. with empty mag. Comes with only one six rd. mag. I'm waiting for the promised 8 rd. mags.

The "CM9" advice seems like a good deal to me. YMMV. :smt1099

P.S.
The Sig forums are "alive" with guys drooling over the new Kimber Solo.
Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the PM9. Mine is 4+ years old and the past 1400 rounds, no failures. Highly accurate, very nice trigger, excellent sights and very well built. When they first came out quite a few years ago, they had some issues, but all is fine now.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

Another satisfied PM9 user here. Very well made and an excellent trigger. (considering it's DAO)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Kahr is a fine weapon that I always suggest to anyone looking for a good easy to conceal carry gun. The CM9 is a nice economical version of the PM9. Rifles barrel opposed to polygonal and less detail in the slide engraving and mill work. I carry the Kahr every day now and sitting here at my desk with it in my waist band holster shirt tucked in no one knows I have a gun on at all. I don't know a lot about the Sig except they make good guns . I can't recomend you don't get the Sig but I certianly can recomend the Kahr!!!

RCG


----------



## chazz (Apr 6, 2011)

Which ever one feels the best in your hand... I am a Sig guy, never owned a Kahr and probably never will.


----------

